# Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?



## Murkrow (Mar 27, 2014)

*Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*

Which Pokémon species do you think is the cute/smart/beautiful/cool/toughest?


Cute: This is probably the hardest, I expect other people to think this too. It's like asking if cats or dogs are cuter. I really like fire types that are cats/dogs. I'm going to have to say Litleo.

Beauty: Even though Milotic is supposed to be beautiful, I don't really think so. It's elegant, sure, but I don't see the beauty in weird hair and eyelashes like that. It's quite a hard question because beauty is really only applied to humans, I don't know what a beautiful animal is, let alone a Pokémon.
Although I suppose if we do go with elegance, I really like Glaceon. Not sure what the dangly things on its ears are meant to be but I really like them.

Smart: We all know that Alakazam is supposed to have an IQ of I-don't-understand-how-IQ-works, but I'm sure there are other answers. I reckon most psychic types are smart to an extent, as well.

Tough: There're a lot of answers here, too. For some reason it brings Mightyena to mind but that might just be because when I play gen 3 games it's the one that I see with intimidate most often.

Cool: Regice I don't really know where to start here. Cool is more of a personality trait rather than a look, in my opinion.


Bonus question - same but with human characters.

Cool: Looker, Cynthia
Beauty: Beauty NPC I quite like Cheryl
Smart: There are a lot of scientist characters. My mind is focusing more on the villainous scientists like Colress and Charon rather than the professors.
Tough: Cynthia, Clair, Silver, Sabrina (original design, and the anime one too I guess)
Cute: There are quite a few I can think of. Jasmine, Lyra, Rosa, the Furisode Girls with black pigtails, tubers. Personality-wise, I like N, Malva and Silver.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*

Cute: A lot of things would work. In my opinion, Mawile, but I could easily see something like Pikachu or emolga or clefairy or something working just as well if not better.

Beauty: Actually, Glaceon is really good for this, surprisingly. I'm also partial to Froslass, but in a creepy sort of way.

Cool: Krookodile Some ninja pokemon. Perhaps Bisharp, or Greninja.

Smart: I've always wondered who would win in a game of chess between Alakazam and Metagross. Worse, they both know Future Sight, so they would be able to predict each other's moves. I really want to see that happen.

Tough: Rhyperior strikes me as something here. Also most fighting types. Most physically bulky things, really. Also, Excadrill.

Bonus for humans: 
Cute: Tate and Liza
Cool: Grimsley
Beatiful: Winona (although in more of a graceful way)
Tough: Bruno
Smart: Definitely Colress


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*

I was thinking Metagross for smart. It's said to be like a supercomputer. That might be enough to make it win at chess but I'm not sure it has the edge when it comes to humanlike intelligence.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*

*Cute:* Dedenne.  Even if it's not an option.  Also Baby Pokémon!
*Cool:* Bisharp, Lucario, Serperior.
*Beauty:* Glaceon, Frosslass, Gardevoir, Milotic.
*Tough:* Aggron, Rhyperior, Braviary, Sawk, Golem.
*Smart:* Metagross, Alakazam, Porygon-Z, Gengar, Chatot

_People_
*Cute:* Tate, Liza, Skyla, Korrina, Whitney, Iris.
*Cool:* Koga, Jasmine, Falkner, Volkner, Brycen.
*Beauty:* Erika, Jasmine, Gardenia, Burgh, definitely Elesa, Olympia
*Tough:* Chuck, Crasher Wake, Byron (just look at his Japanese name), Clay, Drayden, Grant, Wulfric.
*Smart:* Colress, Clemont, Cheren, Lenora, Wattson, Pryce, Blaine.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*

*Cute:* Joltik, Espurr, Togepi
*Beauty:* Gardevoir, Glaceon, Ninetales
*Smart:* Metagross, Alakazam, Slowking
*Tough:* Aggron, Machamp, Conkeldurr
*Cool:* Ninjask, Seviper, Scizor


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*



Majora said:


> _People_
> *Cute:* Tate, Liza, Skyla, Korrina, Whitney, Iris.
> *Beauty:* Erika, Jasmine, Gardenia, Burgh, definitely Elesa, Olympia


I was thinking Whitney for cute but I decided she isn't because she intentionally acts "cute", which kind of ruins the point.

Being a supermodel, Elesa is beautiful in-universe but I was actually thinking of putting her in the cute category because of the way she acts. But then I tried remembering evidence of her acting in a cute way and I realised my conception of her personality is most likely made up. I ought to replay BW/2 just to see if she does act the way I think she does.


Also maybe Wilkstrom would be into Beauty as well, if not only because of his eyes. They're comedically "handsome", they remind me of handsome Squidward.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*



Murkrow said:


> I was thinking Whitney for cute but I decided she isn't because she intentionally acts "cute", which kind of ruins the point.
> 
> Being a supermodel, Elesa is beautiful in-universe but I was actually thinking of putting her in the cute category because of the way she acts. But then I tried remembering evidence of her acting in a cute way and I realised my conception of her personality is most likely made up. I ought to replay BW/2 just to see if she does act the way I think she does.
> 
> ...


Whitney does act cute, but I don't think it's a fake thing.  I'm pretty sure Game Freak intended for her just to be cute.  As for Elesa, she might act cute, but she's basically the closest to *Beauty* that you're going to get in a Pokémon game.  And Wilkstrom should go into beauty!  He's really concerned about the beauty of things, anyway.  And he _does_ look like Handsome Squidward, that kind of bothers me.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*

Cool: Someone like Crobat. Or Skarmory. Maybe Salamence?
Tough: Aggron. All that armor and stuff.
Smart: Metagross. It's a four-brained psychic with science-vision.
Beauty: I like Aurorus.
Cute: Not sure... Aron?


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*



Majora said:


> Whitney does act cute, but I don't think it's a fake thing.


The way I see it is either she's an attention seeker who acts "cute", or she's genuinely that childish. I don't know how old she's meant to be but I don't really find anyone cute if they throw tantrums for losing.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*

*Cute:*  Sandile, Rufflet, Cubchoo, Roggenrola (Shutup. I like it)


*Beauty:* This one was hard. Lapras really coems off to me as a beautiful Poke.


*Smart:* Metagross, Alakazam, Slowking


*Tough:* Aggron, Machamp, Conkeldurr, Braviary, Gyarados, Kabutops


*Cool:* Blastoise (Mothafuzuckin' CANNONS bro!), Braviary (MURICA) Krookodile, Beartic, Xerneas


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*



Wargle said:


> *Cute:*  Sandile, Rufflet, Cubchoo, Roggenrola (Shutup. I like it)


There's nothing wrong with Roggenrola!

Cubchoo though, it'd be a lot cuter if it didn't constantly have a snot bubble. What is it with anime and snot bubbles? It's not cute at all, it's disgusting!

Although that reminded me that Teddiursa's pretty cute, too.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Which Pokémon species best fit the contest categories?*

Cute: Theres A LOT of pokemon i find cute, so i duno. I'll just pick a random one. Skitty! Its a hoenn pokemon and its a kitten. And...No one can disagree on a kitten. :P

Beauty: Theres a lot of pokemon i find beautiful too. So this one's hard as well. I guess ninetales, milotic, cresselia, gardevoir, suicune, and lilligant would all do nicely for this though

Smart: Hmmn. Mewtwo's pretty smart at the end of pokemon the first movie, with such a deep quote. And has such high psychic power, I can't help but vote for him.

Oh and alakazam. Alakazam is like the smartest pokemon ever, probably. XD

Cool: I'm not sure...

Tough: Again, not sure.

I'm not an expect on cute and tough, like rarity from mlp, i tend to focuss more on cuteness and beauty^^;;


----------

